# what are all those towers for?



## Jechtman (Aug 17, 2005)

I heared that all the apartments in Burj Dubai were sold within 8 hours of their launch.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Not true


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i am surprised it took that long.


----------



## ralex231 (Oct 15, 2004)

Such a cool tower


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

asb63 said:


> Did I mention Israel ??????!!!!! I thought you are Europeans / Americans
> 
> Anyway, I think it is the dream of every Israeli to just walk in Arab cities not to live in..



maybe visit but not to live.....


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

yea, i dont get it either, the UAE has a small population, and no one goes there to live unless they are working for a company so i dont know why or for who all these towers are being built for.

and dubai needs to work on density because the skyscrapers being so far apart doesnt make it that cool or nice....that is one of the appeals of new york city, its density, it feels so good to be surrounded by huge buildings and in a crowded street with all these different noises and stuff.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ I take it you haven't seen this pic yet then


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

prsn41ife said:


> and dubai needs to work on density because the skyscrapers being so far apart doesnt make it that cool or nice....


:lol:

dubai marina and JLT is dense, and SZR area will also become dense.
not to mention the old parts.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

AltinD said:


> Are you saying more then 70% of EU Citizens do NOT take less then 2,200 EUR per month??????????????
> 
> Spoilt brat.


Well living standards over here are different than in the middle east (a loaf, meat, some greens and some candy costs 25 euro's in holland!)


----------

